# Do you wear an apron?



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd been thinking about getting a few aprons for awhile now. I don't have many clothes and I can't afford to ruin them with stains. So yesterday I ordered a few really cute vintage aprons from Etsy.

So am I a really huge geek, or does anyone else wear an apron? (Or both. Ha!) When do you wear it? When cooking? When cleaning? All day long?


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I do! I have a crappy Tupperware apron that I got from someone on freecycle a while back and then my favorite one which DH got me.

http://www.dlux57.com/store/index.ph...ct_detail&p=53

I wear them all day. There is just no point to me taking it off. I am always doing something and it comes in handy with my toddler's grubby hands always groping me for boobie-time.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I wear one every time I cook, and I fling a dish towel over my shoulder. I want to make some more so I have some variety.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Honeydee, that is super cute! I love that.

These are the ones I bought:
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=14028865

It was $15 for the three of them, so I figure that $5 each was a good price. I'm still kicking myself for not picking up the ADORABLE vintage half-apron I saw at a flea market yesterday. So I tried to console myself by shopping on Etsy.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Yep!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenelopeJune* 
Honeydee, that is super cute! I love that.

These are the ones I bought:
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=14028865

It was $15 for the three of them, so I figure that $5 each was a good price. I'm still kicking myself for not picking up the ADORABLE vintage half-apron I saw at a flea market yesterday. So I tried to console myself by shopping on Etsy.









Ooh! I like those!

Esty rocks. I want a couple of these from esty http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=100812


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm addicted to Etsy.







I'm also addicted to vintage tea towels and napkins. Now I think we can safely add aprons to that addiction.

I want one of those flirty, sexy-looking aprons, too. I figure if I end up using my new aprons a lot, I will splurge and get something a little more expensive. (And also so I don't totally wear out my vintage ones!)


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I wear one sometimes. I should wear one all the time when I cook, but I don't. I usually wear one when what I am doing involves flour, but I remind myself after the fact, usually that I OUGHT to wear one when I am around something greasy.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

I love my aprons. And I must say so does DH







. I wear them to clean and cook. One of mine has nice pockets so as I straighten up stuff gets put in them to get to it's place


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

No, I don't, but it's a good idea!


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Ooooo! Now I want one!!


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

If I had one, I would wear it. Matter fact, would have a different one for each thing. One for cleaning, one for cooking, and one for baking. I love aprons. I just got a pattern to make some in the near future.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
Ooh! I like those!

Esty rocks. I want a couple of these from esty http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=100812

i have an apron from momo and it's really great.....wonderful quality! i'm hoping to order one of her "lady madonna" styles soon......you can see them in her sold section. they are technically "maternity" aprons, but i just love the styling of them and not having to have it tied around my waist......perfect for cleaning.







you can see how great it looks on her lovely NOT preggo daughter! lol!


----------



## Just My Opinion (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got one from Ross -- it is really cute, shaped almost like an A-line coctail dress from the 50's or something, but ya' know, with no back







It is floral, but vintage looking. Love it.

The best thing is, they had ones for kids too, yay! I got one for dd -- it is pastel and the same material as flour sacks...kwim? it is so cute!

I love my apron!!


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
i have an apron from momo and it's really great.....wonderful quality! i'm hoping to order one of her "lady madonna" styles soon......you can see them in her sold section. they are technically "maternity" aprons, but i just love the styling of them and not having to have it tied around my waist......perfect for cleaning.







you can see how great it looks on her lovely NOT preggo daughter! lol!

okay so i just couldn't wait! i just bought this one! i love the modern fabric!

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=14039276


----------



## greenmom17 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
okay so i just couldn't wait! i just bought this one! i love the modern fabric!

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=14039276

Oh I love those! I just looked briefly but I might go back for the flirty housewife apron (OT - love her haircut too!).

I was just thinking yesterday that I could really use an apron while we were making cookies. I usually stick a handtowel in my back pocket or waistband to wipe my hands on - classy, I know...

Thanks for that link!


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmom17* 
Oh I love those! I just looked briefly but I might go back for the flirty housewife apron (OT - love her haircut too!).

I was just thinking yesterday that I could really use an apron while we were making cookies. I usually stick a handtowel in my back pocket or waistband to wipe my hands on - classy, I know...

Thanks for that link!

no problem! her aprons are awesome! i'm thinking of doing a custom order of another "lady madonna" style in this fabric...... http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=19962573 i just love it!









oh and yes, her daughter's new haircut is adorable! momo's such a lovely lady to deal with too.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad that more people are catching the apron love.







: It seems like it's really coming back into style. Maybe as more people can't afford to buy new clothes all the time it will become a necessity.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I am loving all these etsy links, especially the print on that last one.

I don't have an apron, so I never wear one. But those are too cute and now I really want one.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I am loving all these etsy links, especially the print on that last one.

I don't have an apron, so I never wear one. But those are too cute and now I really want one.


as an etsy seller myself, it's the first place i go for things like that! always a great selection!


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

You ladies have some sexy aprons. It makes me want one.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I have an apron. I am "fluffy" so my body seems to collect food stains







So I wear one while cooking, and also if I am cleaning with mainstream products, which is rare for me.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Sure do!


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't have one, but it's on my list of things to find this year while yard-saling.


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I wear one because I usually end up needing to wipe my hands on something while I cook. Aprons are much better than my clothes!


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

My SIL bought me a gorgeous one from Anthropologie. I do wear it when I cook, but it is so pretty that I don't want to get anything on it! Sometimes I'll wear DH's if I don't want to get that one messy.









I also have a few that tie at the waist from the 50s or the 60s - with translucent fabric. Those aren't going to stop anything from sirtying my clothes, but they are fun to wear!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I worked at a grocery store right out of high school and had to wear an apron as part of my uniform. It's a canvas material and really long. I wear it when I cook.







I would love to have a really cute apron. Since I can sew I should just make myself one, but I've never gotten around to it.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a couple aprons, but I only wear them for crafts and painting. LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 12, 2009)

These are all so cute! I haven't even thought of wearing an apron... Do you find they are too bulky? Other than stain prevention (which is not a problem for this neat freak mama), what do you wear them for?


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

If anyone wants inspiration, go to Flickr and search aprons. OMG there are some super cute aprons and cute people wearing them! That definitely made up my mind.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I recently splurged on this CUTE apron







:
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=13602732


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a cute vintage-style apron I bought on etsy, but mostly I wear a plain twill (crafters/waiters) half apron with pockets. At home I prefer to wear my comfy yoga pants that do not have any pockets, so I wear the apron to toss all the random stuff I pick up as I go from room to room (playmobil toys, legos, hairbows).


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunAround* 
what do you wear them for?
















:


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I LOVE aprons. I find that getting "dressed" and putting on an apron really helps me get up and at it, for big cooking days. I pretty much wear aprons for cooking and baking, and sometimes "hostessing" though if I had a good one for it, I might wear one for cleaning as well. I only have a couple aprons, some of which I love, some of which I hate (I have a v-necked one that looks adorable. unfortunately, EVERYTHING falls right down the v onto my shirt or dress. oops). I want to make a few more (I have the fabric for one of them, the pattern for another, and I'm currently in a vintage linen apron swap, so I should be getting another as well as making one for another lovely lady







). If I had a few more aprons, I would wear an apron every time I cooked. But I find that aprons (other than ones used for "hostessing") need to be thrown in the laundry after 1 day's wear. And I just don't do laundry often enough to wear one every time I cook. Anyways, I'm a big apron fan.

Some resources for the apron lover (none of which am I particularly affiliated with in any way, though I am participating in the swap for the first time, and an "unofficial apronista," being a term used for apron lovers):
http://apronista.blogspot.com/
http://flirtyapronswap.blogspot.com/
http://www.apronmemories.com/ -I'm pretty sure this is the home of National Tie One On day?
http://angrychicken.typepad.com/tieoneon/

in terms of cute aprons, I'm loving these ones from boojboo on etsy, particularly the bella: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=59241
(and d-lux 57 is amazing too )


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunAround* 
These are all so cute! I haven't even thought of wearing an apron... Do you find they are too bulky? Other than stain prevention (which is not a problem for this neat freak mama), what do you wear them for?

i too am a neat freak. however, they come in handy when cooking and i use them when i clean. no matter how "neat" you are, you can't prevent splattering when cooking or messes when baking.....unless you just don't do those things, and in that case then you don't really need an apron.









all i know is that i have expensive clothes that i don't want to ruin.


----------



## Sharon RN (Sep 6, 2006)

I had to run out to Target for some stuff... and, after reading this thread, I bought an apron there. I've only used it once, and I love it already!


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

I wear an apron all the time. I have ordered two aprons from this woman who makes them:

http://www.stitchthrutime.com/apronpattern.html

Now, before anyone yells at me about how expensive they are--I know they are. But I bought these aprons 2 years ago, and I wear them every single day, often almost all day long. I use them to make meals, clean house--everything. They are so pretty, and so well made that I feel pretty in them and they still look just as new and beautiful as they did the first day I got them. My favorite is this one--the same exact pattern (Rose Pattern) and print of fabric (Rose). It fits me perfectly, and really suits my personality, I think:
http://www.stitchthrutime.com/rose_apron.htm


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Lisa, that is one lovely apron.

*tries to think out what the pattern would look like for that....* As much as there are a million aprons out there I'd love to buy, I generally don't feel right, myself, about paying for them, when I could make something like them. Of course, I feel right wonderful about getting them as gifts LOL


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
Some resources for the apron lover (none of which am I particularly affiliated with in any way, though I am participating in the swap for the first time, and an "unofficial apronista," being a term used for apron lovers):
http://apronista.blogspot.com/

i LOVE her blog too!









and i'm loving this new style of apron by brassy apple! it may be a bit too modern for some, but for those that would never don a traditional apron, these are great!


----------



## sarah70 (Jun 30, 2007)

Live in mine!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
I have a cute vintage-style apron I bought on etsy, but mostly I wear a plain twill (crafters/waiters) half apron with pockets. At home I prefer to wear my comfy yoga pants that do not have any pockets, so I wear the apron to toss all the random stuff I pick up as I go from room to room (playmobil toys, legos, hairbows).

Okay, I could see this. I guess I already feel too much like a has-been housewife and I wonder if the apron would add frumpy to frumpy.







(But, like I said, I never knew these could be so cute.) I do bake and tend to just change my t-shirt when I'm done. I also live in a hot climate and can't imagine wearing another layer. So, that's why I had the "dumb" questions.









Will keep readin' and learnin'...


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunAround* 
Okay, I could see this. I guess I already feel too much like a has-been housewife and I wonder if the apron would add frumpy to frumpy.







(But, like I said, I never knew these could be so cute.) I do bake and tend to just change my t-shirt when I'm done. I also live in a hot climate and can't imagine wearing another layer. So, that's why I had the "dumb" questions.









Will keep readin' and learnin'...

oh no, certainly not "dumb" at all!







i personally prefer the aprons that are like the one i linked to before (that i bought), as it's free-flowing and it doesn't feel so much like a "housewife" apron.....more like a cute cover.







while some of the other aprons linked here are cute, i would never wear such a full-skirted "throw back to june cleaver" kind of apron.......maybe if i lived during that time period it would be the norm, but it's too much fabric for me to move around freely while cooking/cleaning. but i don't think any of them would add any "frump"! lol!


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
Lisa, that is one lovely apron.

*tries to think out what the pattern would look like for that....* As much as there are a million aprons out there I'd love to buy, I generally don't feel right, myself, about paying for them, when I could make something like them. Of course, I feel right wonderful about getting them as gifts LOL

Thank you! I really do love the style of that apron. It is sort of like an old fashioned cobbler's apron, but a bit different. I find I can't wear aprons that have string straps around the neck, because they give me a back ache and droop down in the front. This apron is made to my measurements (I spoke to the woman on the phone who makes them, and she had me measure a few different body parts) and their are no strings around the neck. The back part just slips around my head, and it lays perfectly flat on my back. The material is not hot at all, and comes out of the dryer looking great. Rose Bouquet is the pattern.

I also bought one of her 1940's aprons in the Christmas Village pattern that I wear for the holidays. I love the fabric, but actually like the style of my other apron better. I find that the Rose Apron gives better coverage around my front, so it protects my shirts better. I don't like half aprons at all, because I tend to mess my shirts up right in the front--so a half apron doesn't cut it. My holiday apron looks like this but is in the blue holiday ribbon pattern:
http://www.stitchthrutime.com/1940_apron.html

I have a few aprons with the strings around my neck from Home goods that I never wear at all anymore--they are just so uncomfortable to me.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I am in love with this one!

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=21423071

If this had a back, I'd wear it as a dress. How cute is that? I think if I end up wearing my aprons a lot I might splurge and get this one.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenelopeJune* 
I am in love with this one!

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=21423071

If this had a back, I'd wear it as a dress. How cute is that? I think if I end up wearing my aprons a lot I might splurge and get this one.

beautiful fabric, but I really hate those halter ties--they just are not comfortable. Maybe that is just me, though.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't wear an apron but this thread is making me think I should!

I have an apron hanging in the pantry that I don't wear. I guess if I wore an apron I won't go out in jeans with grease stains.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisaGoat* 
I don't wear an apron but this thread is making me think I should!

I have an apron hanging in the pantry that I don't wear. I guess if I wore an apron I won't go out in jeans with grease stains.

That is what I use to have all the time too. Or I would get a new shirt (even just a new old Navy tee) and within a week I would have some little grease stains on it from cooking or eating. My aprons have really solved this problem for me, and I never have to worry about it now. I always wear a full apron, because I found the place most likely that I was getting stains was on my shirts--but I also use to get them on my jeans at times, and the full apron works for that too. I have some "big cleaning days" where I clean for several hours, and the apron is great protection for that too. No more bleach type stains.


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

I do because I'm so messy! I should probably wear one while eating as well, or a bib


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope, my clothes aren't nice enough to make me worried about them, plus it'd just be one more thing to wash.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

I should probably wear one while eating as well, or a bib








Ditto.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't in the kitchen but I do when I host book fairs.







The pockets come in handy.

When I start making my own bread, I'll wear an apron.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I figured out how to make something similar to the rose apron, if anyone is interested. Its not the same, but it utilises those same flat against the back, rounded apron neck straps, for lack of a better description. I was so thrilled when I went to the fabric store to buy a pattern for something like that, that they had one on a mannequin that I could look at and figure out how it was made, AND the lady showed me what shape the pieces are







Maybe I'll post several apron patterns on my blog and post a link or something... well, I'll test them first. Can't wait to get out the sewing machine.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

That is great, Magelet! I am glad you were able to make something similar. I always see these aprons in cute fabrics--but they always have the halter/string ties--which just don't compare to the old fashioned aprons in comfort. I think this is actually why many women today don't wear an apron. If you just pick one up with strings around then neck, they come loose and hurt your neck and just seem like they are too much trouble. But if you get a really great apron with a real neck line, it makes a world of difference.

I don't sew, so I would not be able to make one, but I am glad that you have it figured out.

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

oh hmmm its actually more like the 40's aprons than the rose aprons, not sure how to do the neck and the body in one peice.

hehehehe I LIKE the june cleaverish aprons lol.

yeah, I actually have no problems myself with the chef style aprons that tie at the neck (though when I volunteer in the kitchen, I always wear a chef coat and half apron instead, now that I think about it because its more comfy for all day.), but the other ones look so cute, and comfy.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I do! I have about 5 vintage 70's style half-aprons made of terry cloth, they are cute and all but not really sexy







I use them when cooking and sometimes cleaning to wipe my hands on. I also recently just bought a sexy one (new but made to look retro) at Ross for $7.99. It's a full apron w/flowers printed in orange, yellow, and black, very retro and has a flirty ruffle all around the edges. It has pockets too. I wear this only if I am cooking something non messy or if I am hostessing a dinner party. Dh said I should wear it with nothing underneath







apparently he thinks it's sexy....ehhehe


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 

yeah, I actually have no problems myself with the chef style aprons that tie at the neck (though when I volunteer in the kitchen, I always wear a chef coat and half apron instead, now that I think about it because its more comfy for all day.), but the other ones look so cute, and comfy.

I think I'd rather wear the chef coat. I'm all for full coverage. Now then, where can I get one?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

first google result for chef's coats was sam's club.







My guess would be a local or online restaurant supply store.

LOL Carolyn's Kitchen has LOTs of pics of ladies wearing just aprons. I think its sexy. future DH didn't get it, even when I showed him the pics. lol. oh well, even if he doesn't think its sexy, I will still wear them, because they're pratical, cute, and I think some of them are sexy. (and I'm sure I could win him over by actually wearing nothing but the apron LOL)


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
first google result for chef's coats was sam's club.







My guess would be a local or online restaurant supply store.

LOL Carolyn's Kitchen has LOTs of pics of ladies wearing just aprons. I think its sexy. future DH didn't get it, even when I showed him the pics. lol. oh well, even if he doesn't think its sexy, I will still wear them, because they're pratical, cute, and I think some of them are sexy. (and I'm sure I could win him over by actually wearing nothing but the apron LOL)

Oh I like those aprons! I like the Marilyn one with the bandeau top. Not that I would actually look good in it but I still think it is cool.

DH is always trying to get me to wear the apron with nothing else under it














while cleaning. I told him if he could manage to get his mom to watch the kids one night then maybe I could arrange it.

And there you go! I have managed to turn a completely innocent thread into something naughty


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't wear one, but have been working on a couple for giveaways - one on my blog, another for a local Advocacy fundraiser. I like how they are coming out and am thinking about making myself one... just need to go to the city so I have a larger fabric selection!! 

Here is one of them: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_FBjBhyNweF...-h/pic+353.jpg

The other is being done in a black and red Mary Einglebright fabric.


----------



## Bellapink (Feb 26, 2009)

I wear one when I cook. They are so fun and the cuter the better! I love the ruffled aprons the best. Etsy is always SO fun!


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I fling a towel over my shoulder and just wear ratty shirts.

My dad put a towel over his shoulder when he washed dishes so I may have learned it from him. I do not generally put my hands low-enough to wipe on an apron and I like the towel plan.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Sure do! I *always* end up with stuff on myself when cooking and baking and my aprons have saved many a shirt! I've made aprons for myself and friends using this pattern. I did mine in the first style.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

I love aprons! I have one which is hand embroidered by my mil and another beautiful handmade linen one I recently got for myself. I'm currently sewing one for ds made from a vintage linen dishtowel with red stripes. So cute!!!! I wear mine mainly just for cooking but I think a gardening apron may be a good thing, too!


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenelopeJune* 
Honeydee, that is super cute! I love that.

These are the ones I bought:
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=14028865

It was $15 for the three of them, so I figure that $5 each was a good price. I'm still kicking myself for not picking up the ADORABLE vintage half-apron I saw at a flea market yesterday. So I tried to console myself by shopping on Etsy.









Super cute! And a great price, too! I only wearing an apron when I'm baking. H wears one just about every time he cooks - which is all the time.


----------



## greengmax (Sep 28, 2005)

I adore aprons and have a small collection. I'm drooling over several of the vintage style on etsy.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *misagoat* 
i don't wear an apron but this thread is making me think i should!

I have an apron hanging in the pantry that i don't wear. I guess if i wore an apron i won't go out in jeans with grease stains.

omg me too!!!!!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I bought another great apron thanks to this thread!!!









http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=14067640


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

A lot of the aprons on here are too cute to ruin with stains! Anyway, I have a decidedly less cute one that I wear basically whenever I'm in the house, since I unfortunately don't cook or clean in blocks, but rather a little here and a little there in between when DD wants me.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I usually wear an apron when washing dishes to soak up small splashes. It's more important if EnviroKid is helping, as his splashes tend to be bigger--sometimes they soak through our aprons and our clothes get wet anyway, but usually aprons are worthwhile. We also wear aprons when baking (flour seems to get on me no matter how careful I am) and when cooking staining foods like tomato sauce or oily stuff.

EnviroDaddy and I have identical unisex striped canvas aprons.







I also have a flowery apron with pink pockets that reverses to pink with flowery pockets and has an adjustable neck strap; I really like that one. EnviroKid has THREE aprons: one from Home Depot, one with cars on it, and one that was EnviroDaddy's as a child and says "I love Mommy and Mommy loves me" all over it.









When we're working in the church kitchen, there's a whole drawer full of aprons to choose from. None of them are kid-sized, but EnviroKid likes to wear a flowery ruffly half-apron tied under his armpits. I like to wear the one that says, "Have you hugged an Episcopalian today?" for the fringe benefits.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

this one I love

http://www.pier1.com/Catalog/Dining/...9/Default.aspx


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

ah, look at me.. thread killer.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone else wear an apron just because they're cute...







:

I almost never get anything on myself throughout the day so it's not really functional. I just feel good wearing it. Kind of like when I'm cleaning the house, but have on amazing underwear. It makes me feel great.


----------



## CultivatingMyRoots (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
Does anyone else wear an apron just because they're cute...







:

I almost never get anything on myself throughout the day so it's not really functional. I just feel good wearing it. Kind of like when I'm cleaning the house, but have on amazing underwear. It makes me feel great.

This is actually why I'm now searching for apron fabric. Plus, DH takes notice when I 'dress up.'


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

lol, there's definitely a cuteness aspect to it







I have some lovely rose fabric I want to make an apron with, I just haven't dared cut it yet lol


----------



## Missa (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't wear one as of yet. I would like to and I have purchased several patterns to make them. I did make both of my daughters a cute apron and they love them and wear them all the time.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I am in the midst of sewing up 8 little girl aprons as party favors for DD's birthday party this weekend. My DD is VERY excited about them and loves the idea!









I made a basic shape and used coordinating fabric to create ties. DD chose a light red fabric with lots of tiny light cream-colored flowers out of my stash. Luckily, it was just enough to get all 8 aprons cut. That particular fabric is from England (via a friend of a friend) and I have no way of getting more, so I lined them with unbleached muslin and used the same muslin to create the ties. It is the perfect combination, according to DD. Thank goodness!









P.S. The party theme, as determined by DD (age 7), is a "Mix & Match Cooking and Game Party". The aprons will be given out near the beginning of the party and will protect the girls "mismatched outfits" from their lunch preparations.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I love wearing an apron. It certainly have saved quite a few shirts








I also wear one while hanging laundry on the line. Stuff the pockets full of pins and it is so much easier to reach in my pockets rather than try to keep the bag near.

I realy want to make some new ones. I just bought a sweing machine. Now to find a fun pattern!


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
I started wearing an apron recently and it's so handy. My clothes stay out of stains. I wipe my baby's nose and mouth sometimes when I don't have time to grab tissue. It's a great idea.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have one that I bought at the store and Im stalking websites to find some patterns I like. Id love to make several more: A ankle length one for when Im baking/cooking a lot, a bib like one for when Im doing just dinner and a half one for when Im cleaning/just around the house.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm loving this thread! I'm looking for an apron like this Lady Madonna since I'm b'feeding for the awhile yet and like the easy access http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=22233429 but that's the only seller I can find and I'm not crazy about the fabric choices. Has anyone seen this style somewhere else, or a pattern for it? Not that I can sew, but I looked at McCalls and Buttericks and could only find bib or smock types.

LisainCal==I LOVE that rose apron! If I can't find a flow-y Lady Madonna style, I'm going to have to splurge and buy that.


----------



## greengmax (Sep 28, 2005)

The lady madonna apron can be done in any of the fabrics the etsy seller has. the woman who makes them is super nice (I've emailed her on several occasions) - you may want to try to contact her and see what she can do to accomodate you!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I just bought an apron today at the health food store! It isn't quite as cute as the one I saw in the peir 1 catalog (linked earlier), but it is pretty cute still.. It is very colorful with wide pleats in the skirt and two pockets.. the chest part reminds me of the 50s women's aprons.. they had another solid rose color one with three tiers on the skirt that I also liked really well but I though the chest was a bit too narrow looking on my frame, so I put it back.. will look great on someone though! Very feminine. Dp is convinced feminine aprons will help with our ttc activities.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I worked as a cook/chef at an organic grocery store in grad school, and we had to wear an apron with a chef's jacket over it, closed toe shoes, and hat every day for safety reasons. That got me in the habit of always wearing an apron with a dishtowel tucked in the belt while cooking. And shoes. For a long time I also needed to wear a hat, too.

Aprons are cute, but my main motivation is keeping my clothes clean and preventing burns. An apron does provide you with some protection from burns. Chef's jackets are even better but I think I'd feel a little silly wearing one at home.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Not usually. But I think they're really cute.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I do when I cook and sometimes when I clean. My favorite is a double sided that I made for myself. The pattern called for hemming, but I just cut another piece and turned & topstitched it. I find that oily splatters would find their way through a single layer. I need to make a few more.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, I officially need to get some cute aprons. I always end up covered in flour on baking days, but somehow I never thought to wear an apron! I bet the boy would appreciate it too







.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay, my thread came back up!









I got a new half-apron for Christmas, from my stepdad. It's handmade by an Amish lady, and it's turquoise and white checks with a pocket. It is soooo cute. My stepdad knows me so well!


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

I try to remember to wear mine when I'm cooking but should wear one more often. I have a smock-style one that covers everything and has giganto pockets. You've all inspired me to find a free pattern online and get some fabric at the thrift store on payday next week so I can make a couple more to wear more often. Goodness knows I need to!


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

I was just looking at free apron patterns and it suddenly dawned on me--repurpose a button-up shirt or blouse! Here's the plan that's going through my head:
1. Find an inexpensive button up shirt at a thrift store (or your closet), a size or two larger than I normally wear. It could be men's or women's.
2. Remove the collar.
3. Carefully remove the sleeves so they can be used as pockets. Do any necessary stitching/trim around arm holes to avoid fraying.
3. Cut the sleeves open to make into pockets. Put the pocket(s) on the BACK side of the shirt (at a height that works best).
4. Wear the "shirt" backwards and just button the top or second button to keep it on. Or make ties if it's hard to fasten the button behind oneself.

It could be a very simple shirt with no added trims or could be made from a pretty women's blouse with added lace or whatever else. This could be made even without a sewing machine. I can't wait to make one! .


----------



## ArtsyMomma (Jul 19, 2005)

Those aprons are all so cute!!! I totally need an apron now!


----------

